# Wilcox 11/12 season.



## GA DAWG (Oct 16, 2011)

Yall seen anything yet?


----------



## longbeard (Nov 2, 2011)

Any chasing going on in Wilcox yet?


----------



## rance56 (Nov 7, 2011)

Michael , i saw some trail cam pics of a farm in wilcox county. one is pushing 170 inches. the land owner spends about 10k year feeding them though. i had no idea there was bucks that caliber in that area. they kill some monsters off this farm


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 7, 2011)

rance56 said:


> Michael , i saw some trail cam pics of a farm in wilcox county. one is pushing 170 inches. the land owner spends about 10k year feeding them though. i had no idea there was bucks that caliber in that area. they kill some monsters off this farm


Recken where that farm is? Some good uns down there. Our minimum is 125" Farm land grows em.


----------

